# Whats the current popular (best) inline diffuser?



## ojustaboo (11 Oct 2017)

I'm thinking about replacing my up atomizer, not because I've had a problem with it, more because my new filter has 12/16 pipe and my up atomizer 16/22.

Will do some tests first to see what the output is like using the 16/22 up atomiser and 16/22 spraybar  (zeus gave me good advice in another thread bout covering some of the holes) .  

But will probably end up making a 12mm spraybar and getting a new atomiser/diffuser.

Is the up atomiser still considered the best, or is there something else I should be looking at?


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (12 Oct 2017)

I never had an UP but i heard stories about leaks...
I have an JBL Proflora direct and its very very good. Times to times it makes some bigger bobbles, but dont mind that cause most of the co2 is already diffused. 
I've got an Chinese one from ebay thats pretty good also, it produces a very very fine mist, fog like.


----------



## Zeus. (12 Oct 2017)

I would say stick with what you have and spend the money on an *All Pond Solutions EF 2 Filter booster as reactor *


----------



## ojustaboo (12 Oct 2017)

Hmm thanks 

I have a 180 lt tank and already have two 2217 filters on it (well ones a 2317).

I'm replacing my Pro3 which I've given up on after numerous problems, I was running with just the pro 3, but since deciding to get rid of it, have purchased two 2217 filters to replace it and give me a little filter boost (2217 has a lower flow rate than the pro3, but two of them will give me a higher rate).

Pro3 has 16/22 for both input and output, 2217 has 16/22 input and 12/16 output  (I know I've said all this before, just repeating it incase someone else reads thread in the future and isnt aware)

I've already ordered 12mm pipe to replace my 16mm spraybar (did have two 16mm joined together and wan't happy wth the flow rate anyway, was about to block up some holes).

Have just read through that EF2  thread, and watched your excellent vids (makes my setup look really amaturist   with a 5 gang power strip hung on the wall).

The cabinet for my tank is not that big. Left hand and centre both completely taken up by my two filters, the right one having all my other fish related stuff (ei chemicals, fish food, scisors, net etc) and I've only just pursuaded my loverly wife to let me have my fire extinguisher sitting to the side of it.

I'm not totally sure I would have room for the filter booster.

Anyway, they are really cheap, so I might see what I can do.  In the thread, Amritc1 has a couple of different diagrams  and you recomend a third option, but in all 3 they are using a seperate pump rather than the external filter. 

You recomend having the pump, then the difuser, then the filter booster.  And this would work totally fine with an additional pump. 

However,  it wouldnt work if I had: my Eheim filter  >>> Up Atomiser >>> Ef2 Filter booster, ,  as I would be back to my original problem where on the 2217, while the input is 16/22, the output is only 12/16.   And if I buy a pump too, I'm effectively putting a 3rd filter onto my 180lt tank.

I'm not saying I wont go this route, just waying up the pros and cons and whether I would be better off just getting a 12mm atomiser.

There's the cost of the pump to take into account, I don't want it in my tank (and as I've said, am  very short of cupboard room) , plus I don't want something noisy.  The eheim inline pumps will mean this would cost me more than my 2217 cost me (second hand) and the cheaper ones like the All Pond Solutions ones, all say they are fully submersible but don't say whether they can be used externally.

Nothing is easy


----------



## Zeus. (12 Oct 2017)

ojustaboo said:


> as I would be back to my original problem where on the 2217



You dont have a problem, just convert the smaller output to a lager hose/pipe then use the Atomiser you have. If the diameter of the pipe /hose is too big there is no increase resistance in pipe so no drop in flow. Constricting the pipe will reduce the flow is the issue.


----------



## ojustaboo (13 Oct 2017)

Just ordered the EF-2 : and a box of Bio balls


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (25 Oct 2017)

I came across this on ebay the other day, was fancying getting it as a spare in case my inline diffuser breaks and trialling it, for that money it's got to be worth a punt right? Looks less breakable than the plastic counterparts. I emailed the seller to see if they could supply spare ceramic discs to go with it but unfortunately not but I suspect though it might just be a generic disc possibly the same as the ones @Hinterfeld.com sell for their stainless steel diffusers so spares could be purchased there?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (25 Oct 2017)

Maybe these would do if it's 2 or 3cm?


----------



## mow said (25 Oct 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> I came across this on ebay the other day, was fancying getting it as a spare in case my inline diffuser breaks and trialling it, for that money it's got to be worth a punt right? Looks less breakable than the plastic counterparts. I emailed the seller to see if they could supply spare ceramic discs to go with it but unfortunately not but I suspect though it might just be a generic disc possibly the same as the ones @Hinterfeld.com sell for their stainless steel diffusers so spares could be purchased there?


 this is what i use in my tank for the past 6 months. no issue what so ever but there is new diffuser in the market atm and they look good in my opinion. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sup...32801526602.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.91XURb


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (25 Oct 2017)

What are the bubbles like exiting in size mate, are we talking mist or bubbles? Do you know if the ceramic discs would fit as spares? Would be handy to be able to drop a new one in while one was soaking in bleach.


----------



## mow said (26 Oct 2017)

this is what i use in my tank for the past 6 months. no issue what so ever but there is new diffuser in the market atm and they look good in my opinion.
  <a href="http://powerlisting.wikia.com/wiki/Complete_Arsenal">Complete Arsenal</a>


AverageWhiteBloke said:


> What are the bubbles like exiting in size mate, are we talking mist or bubbles? Do you know if the ceramic discs would fit as spares? Would be handy to be able to drop a new one in while one was soaking in bleach.


its not too fine like the up atomizer but bubble are tiny. Easy to maintain and clean also i've only got one ceramic which i have been using but if you need a spare buy it at aliexpress.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CO2...lgo_pvid=404135dc-26a7-456b-9649-4b78aac0ea10


----------



## mow said (26 Oct 2017)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/qanvee-m1-out-tank-co2-atomizer.50453/ 

here is a review of the other diffuser i showed you and i think it's better in design and quality


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (26 Oct 2017)

Nice one mate. Can't seem to find the newer model other than the site you linked but I'm in UK so I guess shipping will bump it. The previous model I could get from Cgina off Ebay so will take a while to come but I'm in no rush. Looks like it takes the 20mm ceramic discs as well so that's the inline diffuser and 10 replacement discs for £14 delivered. That looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## mow said (28 Oct 2017)

im in the uk aswell i order from aliexpress its quicker than fleebay trust me. Takes less than two weeks fleebay takes a month even more sometimes.


----------

